# icd 9 code-how would you



## arizona1 (Jun 16, 2010)

how would you code Hepatitis C, genotype 1A
doesn't state acute or chronic and nothing in index for NOS. Which would I use
Thank you.


----------



## vj_tiwari (Jun 17, 2010)

Hey,

I think 070.70 is appropriate code for this condition.

*Hepatitis C* is an infectious disease affecting the liver, caused by the hepatitis C virus (HCV).[1] The infection is often asymptomatic, but once established, chronic infection can progress to scarring of the liver (fibrosis), and advanced scarring (cirrhosis) which is generally apparent after many years.

*Genotype patterns*

It is believed that theHhepatitis C virus has evolved over a period of several thousand years. This would explain the current general global patterns of genotypes and subtypes:

1a - mostly found in North & South America; also common in Australia
1b - mostly found in Europe and Asia.
2a - is the most common genotype 2 in Japan and China.
2b - is the most common genotype 2 in the U.S. and Northern Europe.
2c - the most common genotype 2 in Western and Southern Europe.
3a - highly prevalent here in Australia (40% of cases) and South Asia.
4a - highly prevalent in Egypt
4c - highly prevalent in Central Africa
5a - highly prevalent only in South Africa
6a - restricted to Hong Kong, Macau and Vietnam
7a and 7b - common in Thailand
8a, 8b & 9a - prevalent in Vietnam
10a & 11a - found in Indonesia.

Hope this helps! 

VJ.


----------



## arizona1 (Jun 17, 2010)

Thank you VJ. You are very helpful


----------

